# Battle of the Tomatoes - Bunol, (Valencia) Spain



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

The "Battle of the Tomatoes" takes place in Bunol (Valencia), Spain in the last week of August, with "La Tomatina" being on the 31 August and generally increases the population by about 40000 !
Heading off for our first looksee at this world famous event on the 28/29th Aug. Any other MHFers in the area, like to meet up ? Follow the link for details and vids.

http://www.latomatina.org/


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Barmy*

Just Barmy.

People Starving in the world and here we are wasting food in such a stupid way.

Don't mean to be a party pooper re your post. I just think the world has gone mad when we do things like this.

TM


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

..


Yes......what a waste of time, produce and effort.......  

Should have popped over to the UK and used bricks and petrol bombs :roll: 

..


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

Oh dear! How very PC we are being. 
I have travelled the world and long ago gave up worrying about the cultural pastimes/customs of the countries we visited, nowhere more true than here in Spain where we now live.
Consider this...all us MH'ers travel a huge amount of miles p.a in the interests of personal pleasure, so if you/we are concerned about some tonnes of (over ripe) tomatoes being used, once a year, then consider the HUGE contamination for which we MH'ers are responsible....and stay home !! That truly would make an environmental contribution by reducing a massive "carbon footprint"
Let's lighten up and be less "po-faced" about such events. :wink:


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

Just back from "La Tomatina". What a fabulous time was had by all 40000+ who turned up at this little out of the way town (9000 population) leaving behind a lot of goodwill and a fabulous amount of money in the local economy. If you have never made the trip, try it sometime, you''ll have a great time and help the local tourist trade.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

If the tommies weren't used then they would have been pulled off the lorries as they crossed into France and burned. 8) 

tony


----------



## AK7781 (May 27, 2012)

Hey everyone,

Anyone done this experience and have an idea about where to park/camp? We're hoping to go but I wonder about where to park our van when you have 40,000 people descending on a 9000 population village??!! Security and safety being the main concerns... 

We're found a site nearby but we can't get into their site, they seem to have some popup/maintenance thing happening at the moment - slightly frustrating! 

Any help, greatly appreciated!

Cheers!


----------

